# Photoshop CS6 Step and Repeat not working



## Bob_B (Nov 24, 2017)

I understand that photoshop's step and repeat involves selecting an object, using ctrl-alt-T (windows) to transform the object, followed by shift-ctrl-alt-T to repeat the transformation. At least, that's what I've read in numerous forums and seen on youtube tutorials, yet on my version the repeat sequence step does not work. Pressing shift-ctrl-alt-T results in no change; nothing happens, as though the key stroke wasn't even recognized. An internet search of similar problems reveals one identical incidence of this problem, but did not provide a clue on what caused it nor how to correct the problem. I am not working with a smart object, so that's not the problem.

With this in mind, does anyone have a suggestion on what may be causing the problem and possible solution?

I can get around this with an action, but I'd like to solve it just for peace of mind.

Thanks for your help,

Bob


----------



## Bob_B (Nov 26, 2017)

A took a bit of head scratching, but the solution was straightforward: reset photoshop's keyboard shortcuts to their default.


----------

